# chiclid species guide



## NEWBIE4NOW (Jan 2, 2004)

http://www.aquariacentral.com/species/cichlids.shtml

this page is priceless to me especially since im growing to love chiclids more then piranhas now. i hope it helps a few other new people has well.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

NEWBIE4NOW said:


> this page is priceless to me especially since im growing to love chiclids more then piranhas now.


it seems like EVERYONE goes through that phase.


----------



## kove32 (Oct 26, 2004)

piranha45 said:


> it seems like EVERYONE goes through that phase.
> [snapback]804420[/snapback]​


It doesn't seem, it is, because Chilids are better than Pirhanas!


----------



## lemmywinks (Jan 25, 2004)

kove32 said:


> It doesn't seem, it is, because Chilids are better than Pirhanas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


indeed they are

















and I have always found fishbase.org to give better info than aquariacentral


----------



## EZmoney (May 13, 2004)

that is a great site!!


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I like that site!


----------



## 0123 (May 18, 2004)

never used that site much but i always find www.cichlid-forum.com extremely helpfull if i need info

they have a nice info section on species/diy/plants and more and a forum

its a great site but i hate the fact that their slow at replying most of the time

and im usually not very patient lol


----------



## elTwitcho (Jun 22, 2004)

kove32 said:


> It doesn't seem, it is, because Chilids are better than Pirhanas!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'd have to disagree. To each his own anyway


----------



## Fido (May 21, 2003)

elTwitcho said:


> I'd have to disagree. To each his own anyway
> [snapback]805433[/snapback]​


I have to disagree with both. Give Ps the personality of Cichlids, and Cichlids the personality of Ps and ur set!


----------



## dan-uk (Oct 31, 2004)

In my experience cichlids are better.They are better coloured/more active,more aggressive and always hungry.Thats all i realy need in a fish.I still like my 2 reds though and i would never sell them.


----------



## syd (Nov 6, 2004)

cichlids are fun to see interact piranhas are overgrown tetras


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

Filo said:


> I have to disagree with both. Give Ps the personality of Cichlids, and Cichlids the personality of Ps and ur set!
> [snapback]805724[/snapback]​


Why they hell would you want to do that?


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

most people are gonna chiclids here cause this is general non piranha section and vicea versa in the piranha section
but ive kept both and my favorite are serra species
i love chiclids for there personality and also p's personality are the same when u get some that dont hide all the time
but im a piranha man myself over chiclids 
why cause i think they are better looking imo

Kory Posted Today, 09:33 PM



> Why they hell would you want to do that?


i think he is saying if p's were active like chiclids then they would make a sweet fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

piranhas are just as good as any other fish out there, its just their ludicrous reputation precedes them, which makes disillusioned keepers backlash


----------



## rchan11 (May 6, 2004)

I've Malawi Cichlids and Serras and love them both.


----------



## Death in #'s (Apr 29, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> piranhas are just as good as any other fish out there, its just their ludicrous reputation precedes them, which makes disillusioned keepers backlash
> [snapback]807079[/snapback]​











thats what im talking about

dam im happy u came back
only cause pfish went out of bussiness


----------

